# java malprogramm



## hans1987 (28. Nov 2004)

hi hab mal ein malapplet angefangen würd gern ein bild als hintergrund haben aber wie ?


```
import java.awt.*;
import java.awt.event.*;
import java.applet.Applet;
import java.awt.Graphics;
import java.awt.event.MouseEvent;

public class Malen2 extends Applet{

	
	int x;
	int y;
	Graphics g;

	
	public void init(){
		
		
		g = getGraphics();
		this.addMouseListener(new Aktuell());
		this.addMouseMotionListener(new Zeichnen());
	}


	class Aktuell implements MouseListener{
		public void mouseClicked(MouseEvent e){}
		public void mouseReleased(MouseEvent e){}
		public void mouseEntered(MouseEvent e){}
		public void mouseExited(MouseEvent e){}

		public void mousePressed(MouseEvent e){
			x = e.getX();
			y = e.getY();
		}
	
	}




	class Zeichnen implements MouseMotionListener{
		public void mouseMoved(MouseEvent e){}

		public void mouseDragged(MouseEvent e){
		
			g.drawLine(x,y,e.getX(),e.getY());
			x = e.getX();
			y = e.getY();
		}
	}
}
```


----------



## Beni (28. Nov 2004)

Es gibt eine Suche im Forum, und etwa 100 mal dieselbe Frage...

und: RTFM


----------



## Guest (28. Nov 2004)

wenn ich das bild so ein binde kommt diese meldung

--------------------Configuration: malen2 - j2sdk1.4.2_04 <Default> - <Default>--------------------
C:\Programme\Xinox Software\JCreatorV3 LE\MyProjects\malen2\src\Malen2.java:14: <identifier> expected
        image = getImage(getCodeBase(),"test.gif");
              ^
1 error



```
import java.awt.*;
import java.awt.event.*;
import java.applet.Applet;
import java.awt.Graphics;
import java.awt.event.MouseEvent;

public class Malen2 extends Applet{

	Image image;
	int x;
	int y;
	Graphics g;

	image = getImage(getCodeBase(),"test.gif");

	public void init(){
		
		
		g = getGraphics();
		this.addMouseListener(new Aktuell());
		this.addMouseMotionListener(new Zeichnen());
	}


	class Aktuell implements MouseListener{
		public void mouseClicked(MouseEvent e){}
		public void mouseReleased(MouseEvent e){}
		public void mouseEntered(MouseEvent e){}
		public void mouseExited(MouseEvent e){}

		public void mousePressed(MouseEvent e){
			x = e.getX();
			y = e.getY();
		}
	
	}

public void paint(Graphics g) {
		g.drawImage(img2,x2,y2,this);
		}


	class Zeichnen implements MouseMotionListener{
		public void mouseMoved(MouseEvent e){}

		public void mouseDragged(MouseEvent e){
		
			g.drawLine(x,y,e.getX(),e.getY());
			x = e.getX();
			y = e.getY();
		}
	}
}
```


----------



## Beni (28. Nov 2004)

Du kannst ausserhalb einer Methode keine Zuweisungen machen, deshlab muss das "image = ..." in eine Methode, z.B. so:


```
public void init(){
       image = getImage(getCodeBase(),"test.gif");
```


----------



## hans1987 (28. Nov 2004)

danke  

ich seh leider kein bild 

es sollte so sein, dass das bild da ist und man auf dem bild malen kann

```
import java.awt.*;
import java.awt.event.*;
import java.applet.Applet;
import java.awt.Graphics;
import java.awt.event.MouseEvent;

public class Malen2 extends Applet{

	Image image;
	int x;
	int y;
	Graphics g;

	

	public void init(){
		
		image = getImage(getCodeBase(),"test.gif");
		g = getGraphics();
		this.addMouseListener(new Aktuell());
		this.addMouseMotionListener(new Zeichnen());
	}


	class Aktuell implements MouseListener{
		public void mouseClicked(MouseEvent e){}
		public void mouseReleased(MouseEvent e){}
		public void mouseEntered(MouseEvent e){}
		public void mouseExited(MouseEvent e){}

		public void mousePressed(MouseEvent e){
			x = e.getX();
			y = e.getY();
		}
	
	}

public void paint(Graphics g) {
		g.drawImage(image,0,0,this);
		}


	class Zeichnen implements MouseMotionListener{
		public void mouseMoved(MouseEvent e){}

		public void mouseDragged(MouseEvent e){
		
			g.drawLine(x,y,e.getX(),e.getY());
			x = e.getX();
			y = e.getY();
		}
	}
}
```


----------

